# Meine eBay Angebote



## Boshard (19. Juni 2009)

Meine eBay Angebote 


  Wer Interesse Hat kann und darf mit bieten. 

  Versteigere ein Paar Alte sahen von mir


----------



## Boshard (24. Juni 2009)

...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorbau-von-BBB-C...ms=65:2|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (26. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## Boshard (1. Juli 2009)

...http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-Ku...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Boshard (8. Juli 2009)

...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180379594004


----------



## Boshard (15. Juli 2009)

....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-Shim...trkparms=65:12|66:1|39:1|72:2136|293:1|294:25


----------



## Boshard (6. September 2009)

.....


----------



## Boshard (24. Oktober 2010)

....


----------



## Boshard (21. Januar 2012)

....


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2012)

....


----------



## Boshard (17. Juni 2012)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (21. Juni 2012)

....


----------



## Boshard (14. Juli 2012)

.....


----------



## Boshard (19. Juli 2012)

....


----------



## Boshard (25. Juli 2012)

......http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-druckpunktverstellung-weiss-schwarz/70155401


----------



## Boshard (28. September 2012)

.....http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=79772511


----------



## Boshard (28. September 2012)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (7. Oktober 2012)

.....


----------



## Boshard (29. Oktober 2012)

.....


----------



## Boshard (22. Januar 2013)

....
http://www.ebay.de/sch/smash_!t/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Boshard (28. Januar 2013)

....


----------



## Boshard (7. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## Boshard (19. Februar 2013)

....


----------



## Boshard (21. Februar 2013)

....


----------



## Boshard (28. März 2013)

....


----------



## Boshard (13. April 2013)

.....​


----------



## Boshard (3. Mai 2013)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (10. Juni 2013)

....


----------



## Boshard (27. Juni 2013)

....


----------



## Boshard (28. Juni 2013)

....
http://www.ebay.de/sch/smash_!t/m.h...h=item2a2dbc30dc&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Boshard (4. Juli 2013)

....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Scha..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a2e574c8f


----------



## Boshard (11. Juli 2013)

...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thule-1050-5...1174226062?pt=Autozubehör&hash=item2a2ed34c8e


----------



## Boshard (19. August 2013)

....
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eiss-(no-mavic-zxenon-giova)/79772511-217-224


----------



## muhH (19. August 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/commencal-dh-supreme-downhill-fox-hope-rockshox/136964059-217-1734?ref=myads


----------



## Boshard (13. September 2013)

.....


----------



## Boshard (18. September 2013)

...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eiss-(no-mavic-zxenon-giova)/79772511-217-224


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (1. Oktober 2013)

...http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gaerne-Damen..._Fahrradschuhe_Überschuhe&hash=item2a31f365f6


----------



## Boshard (25. Oktober 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gaerne-damen-rennradschuh-g-iada-weiss-%28no-mavic-zxenon-giova%29/79772511-217-224


Manitou Stance Federgabel 100mm 1 1/8Zoll Schwarz Schnellspanner fÃ¼r DISC 15â¬
Laufradsatz Mavic CrossRyde fÃ¼r V-Break und Disc 6loch mit Schnellspanner 30â¬
2 StÃ¼ck Avid G2 Bremsscheiben 160mm 6 Loch mit Adapter 1x iso auf PM 15â¬
SattelstÃ¼tze BBB Alu Silber 31,6mm LÃ¤nge 40cm 10â¬


Und viel Klein Kram Wie 

Spacer 1 1/8 Schwarz weiÃ rot Elox 10mm und 5mm je Spacer 1,50â¬ (sixpack)
A-Head Kappen Schwarz WeiÃ je 1,50â¬
Sattelklemme 34,9mm (scape) , 2x 31,6mm in Schwarz je 2,50â¬
Top Cab Rock Shox Lyrik oder Domain je 5â¬
Chrome endstopfen Cube Paar fÃ¼r 2,50â¬
KCNC lenkerenden Blau elox 8â¬
KCNC Spacer mit ausspahrung Blau elox 5mm 3mm 2mm 8mm 12mm je fÃ¼r 3â¬
BremsbelÃ¤ge Magura Louise Bat ab 2009 Semi-Metallic 3 Paar vorhanden je fÃ¼r 5â¬
Fox Feder 400x2,80 15â¬
Shimano Adapter PM PM 180scheibe 5â¬
Shimano SLX Ganganzeigenabdeckung 3â¬

HOPE PRO 2 EVO Adapter auf Schnellspanner VR und HR 20â¬
Syntace P6 ALU 34,9mm 400mm Schwarz 50â¬

OÂ´neal 6 Serie Helm Schwarz/Gelb in XS fÃ¼r 30â¬ Fast neu wertig 3 mal getragen     mit GoPro Halter
Bash Guard oder Kettenschutzring Shimano in Silber fÃ¼r 3Fach Kurbeln 44ZÃ¤hne 6â¬
Cat EYE Comuter CC-CD100 10â¬


----------



## Boshard (3. November 2013)

....


----------



## Boshard (14. November 2013)

...


----------



## Boshard (15. Dezember 2013)

Neuwertige Shimano BR-M395 Schwarz mit Bremsscheiben Center Lock  SM-RT30M 
  VR180 PM Adapter und HR 180 ohne Adapter  55â¬


Manitou Stance Federgabel 100mm 1 1/8Zoll Schwarz Schnellspanner fÃ¼r DISC 15â¬
Laufradsatz Mavic CrossRyde fÃ¼r V-Break und Disc 6loch mit Schnellspanner 30â¬
2 StÃ¼ck Avid G2 Bremsscheiben 160mm 6 Loch mit Adapter 1x iso auf PM 15â¬
SattelstÃ¼tze BBB Alu Silber 31,6mm LÃ¤nge 40cm 10â¬

Spacer 1 1/8 Schwarz weiÃ rot Elox 10mm und 5mm je Spacer 1,50â¬ (sixpack)
A-Head Kappen Schwarz WeiÃ je 1,50â¬
Sattelklemme 34,9mm (scape) , 2x 31,6mm in Schwarz je 2,50â¬
Top Cab Rock Shox Lyrik oder Domain je 5â¬
Chrome endstopfen Cube Paar fÃ¼r 2,50â¬
KCNC lenkerenden Blau elox 8â¬
KCNC Spacer mit ausspahrung Blau elox 5mm 3mm 2mm 8mm 12mm je fÃ¼r 3â¬
BremsbelÃ¤ge Magura Louise Bat ab 2009 Semi-Metallic 3 Paar vorhanden je fÃ¼r 5â¬
Shimano Adapter PM PM 180scheibe 5â¬

HOPE PRO 2 EVO Adapter auf Schnellspanner VR und HR 20â¬
Syntace P6 ALU 34,9mm 400mm Schwarz 50â¬

OÂ´neal 6 Serie Helm Schwarz/Gelb in XS fÃ¼r 30â¬ Fast neu wertig 3 mal getragen     mit GoPro Halter
Bash Guard oder Kettenschutzring Shimano in Silber fÃ¼r 3Fach Kurbeln 44ZÃ¤hne 6â¬
Cat EYE Comuter CC-CD100 10â¬ 

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar


----------



## Boshard (20. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (25. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2014)

Du machst das aber schön "unauffällig", wenn du deine eigenen Auktionen pushst. Ist leider auch bei anonymen Bietern recht offensichtlich, wenn ein und der selbe einen Artikel "kauft", positiv bewertet und dann gleich wieder mitbietet, wenn der Artikel mysteriöserweise wieder aufaucht. Nebenbei kaufst du deine Sachen recht oft selbst, ob sich das lohnt?


----------

